# Embers Charcoal Sale



## Mychops (Jan 24, 2019)

Long time viewer here and first time poster.
Stopped by Home Depot today to grab a bag of Embers. They are typically $5.50 or more per bag.

 Sale price today was $1.90 per 15lb bag! I snagged a cart and 20 bags.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 24, 2019)

300 pounds....
Safe to say you aren't a gasser fan....
LOL!

Welcome to






Say, where's the chunks to add the smoke?
Not on sale?


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Jan 24, 2019)

Welcome, that was a great deal!


----------



## SmokinLogs (Jan 25, 2019)

Awesome deal. Thanks for the info!


----------



## BoilerBBQ (Jan 25, 2019)

I just got 10 bags yesterday too.  I've never used Embers before, or else I would have gotten more.  I'll have to plan a couple grills and smokes this weekend to test it out.


----------



## solman (Jan 25, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> 300 pounds....
> Safe to say you aren't a gasser fan....



couldn't you still add the ember coals to a gasser to create smoke? i've added kingsford charcoal to my wood chip pan and it created smoke. it gave my food a charcoal taste though, so maybe that's not a good thing to some people.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 25, 2019)

solman said:


> couldn't you still add the ember coals to a gasser to create smoke? i've added kingsford charcoal to my wood chip pan and it created smoke. it gave my food a charcoal taste though, so maybe that's not a good thing to some people.



I was mostly amused by his buying 300 pounds at a crack.
But yes, if you have something to burn the charcoal in, you could add it's flavor, I would think.
I don't use charcoal very much at all. Usually where I would use it is camping. In one of those stand BBQ's some campsites provide.
I had a Tri-Tip on my little portable propane BBQ, and a Grandson's first big fish wrapped in foil over coals.
Both were amazingly good.

But charcoal isn't something I have ever tried adding to my Pellets or Dust for smoking.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 25, 2019)

I picked up ten bags day before yesterday. I still had 20 bags of RO Ridge in the garage, but at $1.90/bag for the same thing, I couldn't resist. 

Embers is definitely RO Ridge charcoal. My first impression is the stuff that goes in the RO Ridge bag is close to a perfect stamp. The Embers briqs, exact same shape, seemed more imperfect, especially around the edges. The bag had more broken briqs in it than a Ridge bag, but I'm basing this all on the one Embers bag I've opened. Might have just got a bad bag that got crushed in shipping or the store. I've used Embers before, but it was a while ago, and I didn't pay any attention to the details. 

That said, I fired up the Kettle last night for some bone-in, skin-on thighs using Embers. I didn't use any wood in my Kettle to see if the Embers would impart any taste. It didn't, just like the Ridge. Same stuff. 

The engineer in me wouldn't stop. I picked four random briqs out of a RO Ridge bag, and four random briqs out of the Embers bag. Embers is definitely the less perfect briqs. The four RO briqs weight 1.0 to 1.10 oz each. The Embers briqs weighed 1.10 to 1.20 oz each.

I don't need perfect briqs, but I do think I need ten more bags of Embers!


----------



## solman (Jan 25, 2019)

I found out my local home depot has 2 pallets of this and wanted to pick some up. Then i read the reviews on homedepot.com and it seemed a lot of reviews are about how hard they are to light and how fast and hot they burn. But you guys seem to like it so maybe I'll pick up 20 bags or so.


----------



## Mychops (Jan 26, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> I was mostly amused by his buying 300 pounds at a crack.



I have read enough of noboundaries reviews to know that $1.90 wasn't coming around often.  My bags of Embers stack so nicely in the closet.  Hope someone else out there went and grabbed this!


----------



## solman (Jan 26, 2019)

I couldn't pass this up. Picked up 18 bags .Tempted to get 18 more at this price.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 26, 2019)

You guys may me curious enough to go check.
No Sale Here.  2-20# bags for $10.


----------



## justplainbob (Jan 26, 2019)

got 10 bags this morning
the woman at the register said "are you going to have a bbq?"
i looked at her, paused for a second and replied - yes


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 26, 2019)

Mychops said:


> I have read enough of noboundaries reviews to know that $1.90 wasn't coming around often.  My bags of Embers stack so nicely in the closet.  Hope someone else out there went and grabbed this!



As far as I know, Charcoal has a very long shelf life. So it prompts the Question: Can you ever have Too Much?


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 26, 2019)

justplainbob said:


> got 10 bags this morning
> the woman at the register said "are you going to have a bbq?"
> i looked at her, paused for a second and replied - yes



I'd told her something like, "No. I use it in my pool filter."
But then, I'm a smart a$$.

*Man Tricks Woman Into Believing He Is On A Dog Food Diet*

I don’t know the origins of this story but it goes to show that people who ask silly questions sometimes get very silly answers!

_“I was buying a large bag of Purina dog chow for my dog at Walmart and standing in line at the check out._

_“A woman behind me asked if I had a dog._

_“On impulse, I told her that no, I was starting the Purina Diet again although I probably shouldn’t because I’d ended up in the hospital last time, but that I’d lost 50 pounds before I awakened in an intensive care ward with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms._

_“I told her that it was essentially a perfect diet and that the way that it works is to load your pants pockets with Purina nuggets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry and that the food is nutritionally complete so I was going to try it again._

_“I have to mention here that practically everyone in the line was by now enthralled with my story, particularly a guy who was behind her._

_“Horrified, she asked if I’d ended up in the hospital in that condition because I had been poisoned by the dog food. I told her no; I stepped off a curb to sniff a poodle’s ass and a car hit me._

_“I thought the guy behind her was going to have a heart attack he was laughing so hard.”_

This joke has been circulating for years, but it still makes me laugh!


----------



## solman (Jan 26, 2019)

I just cooked up some burgers for lunch with the Embers charcoal. Contrary to the homedepot.com reviews, these lit up just as quick as any other charcoal I've used. Having used Kingsford for as long as i can remember, these Embers have a distinctly different flavor to them that I'll have to get used to.


----------



## BoilerBBQ (Jan 27, 2019)

After noboundaries gave it his nod of approval and my NY strips didn’t acquire any off flavors, I went back and got 12 more bags. It defiantly lacks the distinctive Kingsford smell that is embedded in my head as what charcoal smells like, but it is probably a cleaner burn since it smells more like plain wood burning. The cheapskate in me wants to get more, but 340 lb is already pushing it with the wife. 

I also got the “Are you planning a big BBQ?” From the cashier. I said “No, just several small ones”


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 27, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> I picked up ten bags day before yesterday. I still had 20 bags of RO Ridge in the garage, but at $1.90/bag for the same thing, I couldn't resist.
> 
> Embers is definitely RO Ridge charcoal. My first impression is the stuff that goes in the RO Ridge bag is close to a perfect stamp. The Embers briqs, exact same shape, seemed more imperfect, especially around the edges. The bag had more broken briqs in it than a Ridge bag, but I'm basing this all on the one Embers bag I've opened. Might have just got a bad bag that got crushed in shipping or the store. I've used Embers before, but it was a while ago, and I didn't pay any attention to the details.
> 
> ...


The charcoal nerd has struck again!!!!


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 27, 2019)

yankee2bbq said:


> The charcoal nerd has struck again!!!!



Aye, aye, brother!


----------



## PrezidentRedz (Jan 29, 2019)

I picked about about 1300 lbs worth.


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 29, 2019)

Went to my local hd today for totally different reasons and they still had em.

Couldn't believe it. So I bought every last one they had! :-D


----------



## Mychops (Jan 29, 2019)

PrezidentRedz said:


> I picked about about 1300 lbs worth.


Look at your suspension
Great haul!


----------



## PrezidentRedz (Jan 30, 2019)

Eh its fine, Trucks payload is rated for 1500 lbs.  So I maxed it out almost.


----------



## solman (Jan 30, 2019)

this guy from 2014 (link) says there are chemicals in the ember charcoals to help them light faster. does anyone think he's wrong? having used Embers only once, i did notice a different smell (compared to kingsford) that i'm now wondering if it's the chemicals he's talking about. or my nose doesn't know what's what.


----------



## PrezidentRedz (Jan 30, 2019)

Well its not a great article to start with, and I haven't really noticed a smell... but I will say they stay hotter longer and produce less ash than kingsford in my own experience.  That being said I did pick up a couple bags of Kingsford Professional before I bought the Embers and that rocked, but not for the price for the size 11lbs.


----------



## solman (Jan 30, 2019)

ya it's just an opinion piece, and he doesn't say how he came to the "chemical" conclusion. i may go back and get 10 more bags. :)


----------



## PrezidentRedz (Jan 30, 2019)

Regardless at that price, I think its great.  At so far no complaints on taste.


----------



## solman (Jan 31, 2019)

i sent an email to royal-oak asking about any chemicals in their charcoal, and here is their response:

"Thank you for contacting us. Our charcoal does not contain any chemicals. It is the product of a proprietary recipe consisting primarily of hardwood char and food starch. Hopefully, this information was helpful. 
Consumer Affairs 
Royal Oak Enterprises"


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 31, 2019)

If you light up a few briqs of KBB and whiff the blue smoke, then do the same thing with a few briqs of RO Ridge (or Embers), you'll notice how much more acrid smelling the KBB is than Ridge. KBB cannot make the same no chemicals statement as Ridge.


----------

